# Adding additional fuel line for kicker to motor to feed off main tank



## Jbigz86

Any ideals or pics to add another fuel line to feel off of main gas tank in boat for my 2nd motor(kicker)


----------



## ohiojmj

Jbigz86 said:


> Any ideals or pics to add another fuel line to feel off of main gas tank in boat for my 2nd motor(kicker)


Brass T fitting and 3 stainless steel clamps from Home Depot and some gas line to the kicker. I hooked my kicker up with a T just past the bulb. This works for my Merc 90 Optimax and 9.9 4 stroke kicker combo and similar setup on Seaturd's boat. Some would run T before the bulb and add a second bulb. 

This topic has been discussed in past so you could search up more opinions, but not heard of a need to add a second tap off tank for any kicker addition.


----------



## Workdog

Do you have a fuel/water separator outside the main motor, between the motor and the fuel tank? If you don't it would be a good idea. On the fuel/water separator head there may be two output ports...one would have the fuel line going to your main motor. You can add a fuel line to the other (basically, screw out the plug, screw in a fuel barb, add a line with fuel bulb then a connector on the other end to connect to the kicker).


----------



## Jbigz86

Workdog and ohiojmj, thanks a lot that helped a lot ohiojmj I heard the T-fitting but does that take pressure away from main motor or can I add a cut off valve . Workdog that was a new but clever idea I thing that is probaly going to be my best way. Just don't wont to tote around a Seperate tank for my kicker. And ideas or pics of set up please let me know


----------



## BigDaddy300

Jbigz86 said:


> Any ideals or pics to add another fuel line to feel off of main gas tank in boat for my 2nd motor(kicker)


Are these 4 stroke motors?

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## Jbigz86

Yes they are 4stroke


----------



## Workdog

Jbigz,
The pic below shows the RACOR fuel/water separator setup on my boat. I have twin Merc 150s, that obviously both run at the same time, so, two RACORs. The head units are standard Mercury Marine head units (as of 1989). The RACOR filter canisters are model S3213 to fit the Merc head units(the clear plastic bowl below the RACOR filter can is reusable and has a drain to tap off any water that might be collected in the bowl). It's hard to see, but, on each head unit there is an in and out port on each side of the head unit. In my case, I'm using the inlet on the left side of the head unit and the outlet on the right side. If I was to put in an extra line for a kicker I would unscrew the outlet plug on the left side of the unit, screw in the hose barb there, and attach the fuel line with primer bulb onto that hose barb.

To explain how my fuel lines are set up: the fuel lines from the fuel tank run under the deck to the battery compartment in the back port corner of the boat into two fuel shutoff valves. On the other end of each fuel shutoff valve comes one fuel line each, which comes out of the battery compartment and up into a RACOR. From each RACOR, a fuel line goes back into the battery compartment into a Lowrance EP60 fuel flow meter. From each of the two fuel flow meters a fuel line comes back into the motor well and into a gray fuel line with primer bulb then into each motor. 

With one main motor, you would have one RACOR, with one fuel line from your fuel tank/shutoff valve into the RACOR, and two fuel lines out of the RACOR (one to the main engine and one to the kicker). Should be a relatively easy setup. This assumes an outboard for the main motor. If someone tries this with an I/O there will be some differences in the setup.


----------



## Jbigz86

Workdog, I think I have a good idea how to go about at it. I assume you would rec a racor. On my last bout I don't remember brand but this is what the boat shop installed. Also looking at the pic I posted I would install another barb into the outlet and at the end of barb is where I connect my fuel hose to kicker to I hope that is it right ? Let me know


----------



## Workdog

RACOR is just the filter can and the reusable see-thru bowl under the can. You can use a RACOR filter on an existing fuel/water separator head. Just make sure you buy a compatible RACOR filter. I like RACOR because it's 10 micron filtering capability is better than your standard Sierra can filter. Also, you can see if there is water in the bowl, and drain it off if you wish with the valve on the plastic bowl. This you cannot do with a solid can filter.

The setup you described is correct.


----------



## Jbigz86

Thanks workdog I let you know how it goes once me and my buddy set my rig up


----------



## saugmon

I T'd my 6 hp nissan 4 stroke into the 50 hp johnson oil injected 50 hp and seemed to be ok early in the season.But then come june,something was wrong. For several years,I had issues with the bulb of the 6 horse closing shut,hard startups,and dying once the air temp shot up. Early morning when it was cooler,no problem,then by 9 a.m. on in the summer is when the issues arrose as the temps rose. Running 2 dual planerboards with 4 rods out,stopping is a very bad thing. Vapor lock was the issue and I had to open up the gas cap quite a bit to get air into it.In the 90+ degrees,even an open gas cap didn't help much and had to run back and squeeze bulb every 10 mins or so. I finally bought another separate fuel line (black hose)bulb, and strapped the original 3 gallon nissan tank on the rear deck and that motor acted like a brand new motor.Starts on 1st pull,no more dying,and the bulb stays hard and firm with pressure.

Just that nissan had issues. The johnson had no issues with the T configuration!


----------



## Jbigz86

Saugmon that's what I originally thought to do but I was thinking proper fuel pressure would suffer it T'd in so I thought a Seperate line being tied in would be best as workdog 2nd . Can't be stalling out while the boards are out that's could be walleye costly lol


----------



## saugmon

Jbigz86 said:


> Saugmon that's what I originally thought to do but I was thinking proper fuel pressure would suffer it T'd in so I thought a Seperate line being tied in would be best as workdog 2nd . Can't be stalling out while the boards are out that's could be walleye costly lol


 Not only eye costly,but line in the prop and broken rod costly as well.I've had boards cross before and it isn't fun or cheap!!

I Tee'd directly to main fuel line. I plugged that hose and left it alone to put the original tank. The rear deck has to be pulled out to change the battery.Next battery change is when I have to pull out that Tee and look for an extra port.

The weird part,the main motor ran great even in the hot weather. The nice thing about the extra tank,I could get a better estimate on hrs per gallon from that kicker motor. Usually 5 hrs of :T to the gallon!That kicker has more than paid for itself with fuel savings.


----------

